# Plant ID ~ Dwarf Riccia?



## Peter_biz (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello!

Have found recently in my tank that I had a couple stowaways in the form of unplanned plants.

This one I'm not sure about. Is it dwarf riccia? I've also put it side by side with what i know is riccia fliutans from my tank and it's noticeably different. Also it doesn't really float. It hovers when you release it and then slowly sinks.

Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looks like normal riccia. Different conditions will have different appearances. My riccias growing emersed looks like that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 on regular _R. fluitans._


----------



## Peter_biz (Nov 22, 2011)

*Thanks*

Awesome. Thank you both!


----------

